# Codec für mpg in Media Player 10



## Thorsten (18. September 2007)

Moin,

nachdem ich das K-Lite Codec Pack installiert habe, laufen nun alle Movies außer das Format mpg. Die Player VLC und Xenorate erkennen das Format. GSpot sagt mir "Codecs installed".

*Container*:
MPEG-1 System Stream << { 1 vid, 1 aud }
Sys Bitrate: 812 kb/s VBR
*Audio*:
MPEG-1 Layer 2
*Video*:
MPEG1

Tja, was fehlt den nun dem Media Player 10? Möchte mir nicht sämtliche Codecs auf gut Glück installieren...
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## sepp05 (18. September 2007)

Hi Thorsten,

Also zu beginn noch eine Anmerkung. Mit Codec-Packs hab ich schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das nächste mal besser die Finger davon lassen.

Nun zum Thema: Normalerweise ist Mpg1 so ziemlich das gängigste Format überhaupt und gerade der WMP müsste mpg1 eigentlich abspielen können. Und nachdem du das Codecpack installiert hast muss es allemahl funktionieren.

Eigentlich müsste sich der WindowsMediaPlayer auch automatisch die Codecs aus dem Internet holen, die er braucht - wenn du diese Funktion nicht deaktiviert hast.

Kommt denn eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du das Video abspielen willst?


----------



## Thorsten (18. September 2007)

So, hab' die Version 3.4.5.0 installiert und nun läuft's auch. Warum? Keine Ahnung!
Es gab immer nur Standbilder, beim verschieben der Suchleiste.
Trotzdem schönen Dank!

Thorsten


----------

